# Best companies to work for



## Gemini (Feb 18, 2015)

I know, I know, they are all the devil and will screw you. I'm just wondering which companies have been the best to work for? I've been screwed by a few as well but I know people are making money with the better companies.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

People are making money with better companies? Who are those people? 

It sounds like a broken record, but it's true- You need to find private work for realtors and local agents. If it's a national or regional, you're not going to find one, especially in 2015.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 18, 2015)

*Not around?*

Well, I know if I get a price sheet and one says $20/cdy and another says $35/cyd I'd rather do the work for the higher price. I've been through a few clients. Are they all bad? No. Have prices been dropping for the last 6 years? Yes. You can still make money in this business. I just wanted to see if anyone had anything positive to say about a client


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

First post asking who are the best companies to work for?:icon_rolleyes: Good luck with that one. I've been a member here for 3 years and this question never gets answered What works for one person doesn't work for someone else. If you spend countless hours reading here, you may find which companies are the least objectionable to work for.:thumbsup:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

AMS, Berghorst, Indy Mac to name a few. New contractors haven't complained at all about no/slow pay.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> AMS, Berghorst, Indy Mac to name a few. New contractors haven't complained at all about no/slow pay.


Don't forget LAMCO, Buczek, Michigan Realty Solutions.....There must be a few more that we're forgetting...


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

LAMCO? Not familiar with them. Musta went BK a while back.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> LAMCO? Not familiar with them. Musta went BK a while back.


They were pioneers of the 'pay to play' model. If I remember right, they seemed to work the realtor angle to locate as many contractors as possible.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> They were pioneers of the 'pay to play' model. If I remember right, they seemed to work the realtor angle to locate as many contractors as possible.


Lenders Asset Management Company. Yep, they went dark about 2 years back. Around here, they had auction properties for Hudson and Marshall as well as Williams and Williams.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been at this for over four years. I've finally had enough. I've worked for most of the big nationals and *THEY ALL SUCK*. I want to put a big shout out about the 5 amigos and what a f~cked up co it is. They are trying to hold me responsable for their errors...just like they all will do when they find they have missed something and the bank is questioning them and they have no answers. *THEY ALL* will find you at fault no matter what proof you have. I am done with this insanty. You will find yourself older and your equipment wore out when it finally sinks in how awfull this industry is.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Sorry Gary. It's all a matter of time till it happens to everyone.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Gemini said:


> Well, I know if I get a price sheet and one says $20/cdy and another says $35/cyd I'd rather do the work for the higher price. I've been through a few clients. Are they all bad? No. Have prices been dropping for the last 6 years? Yes. You can still make money in this business. I just wanted to see if anyone had anything positive to say about a client


So what what you are saying is you want someone to lie to you?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

In all seriousness- it really seriously _*is*_ that bad. If you don't have private customer bank/realtor/broker/local govt accounts, find them. Fast.

They are not easy to get. As such, the best advice I can give on this industry- the easier it is to sign up/work for a company, the worse they are. Private accounts are NOT easy to get. It takes a LOT of work in most cases, even before you even use a screwdriver on one of their properties. That is why you want them. They pay, and are reasonable and appreciative.

10 seconds on Craigslist to hook up with a regional? What does that tell you?


If you haven't seen THIS thread, do so. This is what you want to focus on, not finding a regional or national.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I've been at this for over four years. I've finally had enough. I've worked for most of the big nationals and *THEY ALL SUCK*. I want to put a big shout out about the 5 amigos and what a f~cked up co it is. They are trying to hold me responsable for their errors...just like they all will do when they find they have missed something and the bank is questioning them and they have no answers. *THEY ALL* will find you at fault no matter what proof you have. I am done with this insanty. You will find yourself older and your equipment wore out when it finally sinks in how awfull this industry is.





Wannabe said:


> Sorry Gary. It's all a matter of time till it happens to everyone.






The 5 babies have a honeymoon period. 

Once thats over...................... prepare for major issues.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 18, 2015)

Ha!! Berghorst is out of business


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Gemini said:


> Ha!! Berghorst is out of business


Therein lies the humor. See? :mellow:


----------



## Motovated Pro (Dec 8, 2014)

Well don't use SEAS they do not pay !!!!!!


----------



## jmorehouse (Jan 24, 2015)

Ouch...I understand that I must maintain a certain amount of private work to keep moving forward, but surely there is a need for someone to service the bank properties? Is there a glut of vendors?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

jmorehouse said:


> Ouch...I understand that I must maintain a certain amount of private work to keep moving forward, but surely there is a need for someone to service the bank properties? Is there a glut of vendors?


The problem with the bank owned properties is not the need for people to service them. Look in your local yellow pages there are hundreds of landscaper, snow pushers, electricians, plumbers, and carpenters. Why do you think it is that there are 20 posts a day on Craigslist looking for vendors?



Low Pay
Slow pay
Stupid Pic requirements
E&O Insurance
Ridiculous QC that often times has nothing to do with the work being performed
Time consuming bid requirements
Cost Estimators
Aspen Grove
BId After The Fact
I could probably go on but I am sure you get the point.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Seems like it was linkedIn or something about this time last year that someone posted about getting the shaft from a national on a bunch of money, then were backed up by some other posters going thru the same thing with this company.
Amounts, dates, names of who they contacted, etc. A rep responded to the allegations along with the audacity to solicit new vendors for the grass cut season. Sure enough, about 20 posts down contractor's starting asking for applications and information about working for them.
It's like the guy who doesn't want to get out of highschool. He doesn't get many dates but he knows where to look.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Seems like it was linkedIn or something about this time last year that someone posted about getting the shaft from a national on a bunch of money, then were backed up by some other posters going thru the same thing with this company.
> Amounts, dates, names of who they contacted, etc. A rep responded to the allegations along with the audacity to solicit new vendors for the grass cut season. Sure enough, about 20 posts down contractor's starting asking for applications and information about working for them.
> It's like the guy who doesn't want to get out of highschool. He doesn't get many dates but he knows where to look.





We've seen the same on this forum. 

A member will post about so and so company not being a good one to work for and the comments pile up with questions about how to get in touch with that company. 

Its like "hey look some thing shiny" syndrome is so strong that they are unable to help themselves from wanting to sign up when ever they see a new company's name.
No matter the reputation they want a part of the new action on the block.

Me, I'm allergic to working for free so I tend to avoid such stuff!!!!!


----------

